
Kobe Bryant had startup work ethic - pjg
https://www.businessinsider.com/kobe-bryant-woke-up-at-4-am-to-practice-before-olympics-2013-3
======
majos
Can someone explain why “Kobe Bryant has died” submissions seem to all be
getting deleted, but the ones that approach it from a tangent (like this one)
aren’t?

I have seen plenty of “x has died” posts on HN for people who ostensibly have
nothing to do with HN’s core topics. For example, Terry Jones received such a
submission with nearly a hundred responses just a few days ago.

Why is this different?

~~~
Apocryphon
Here's a tech/startup-related tangent to hack the submission guidelines:

Will this tragic accident completely sour the idea of air commuting to the
public, thus rendering Uber's efforts moot?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141293)

~~~
skinnymuch
But the Terry Jones one wasn’t doing anything like that. The title and article
was simply about his death.

